# My stuff.



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

Ive been lurking, so its time to turn into a full fledged member.

I bring this equipment with me.

Audio:
CSS SDX 15 in 14cu LLT Tuned for 16hz
Pair of Cerwin Vega M100's
Modified JVC cabs with dayton mids/highs + new crossovers
Modified Yamaha NS-45 Towers with Dual SDX7's tuned for 32hz
Quad EL70 Center channel

Pioneer VSX-1015TX Receiver
QSX RMX 2450 Sub Amplifier

Video:
Processed through computer.
46" Sharp Aquos 46D82U (120hz)
Sony PS3 as Blu-Ray


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

Added a couple of components.

Behringer DCX 2496
Dayton MA1240 12 channel amplifier.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like a nice setup.:T What are you useing the DCX2496 for?


----------

